# is this normal?



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

im thinking this is IBS related but does anybody else the day after having intercourse (just assume its on a night) feel a bit uncomfy in the lower abdomen or low back ache? i usually get like a sort of discharge too. is this normal? ive always wondered


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sophie. I don't think it's that unusual. I get that some of the time also. You might want to talk to your gyne about it, but it could be just another peril for us ibser's.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

aw thanks. i would ask them but id probably get the same old "its IBS again here take some more anti spasmodics!" oh i have so been at my wits end with that one before


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. If it makes you feel any better I pretty much always get diarreah the day after







Not much fun but I suppose I know my own cure for constipation if it ever happens


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh dear im glad i havent been at that stage but like you say, atleast you know a workable cure!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

That can happen because of endometriosis. Some people have endo or IBS and get misdiagnosed with the other, and some have both...Definitely mention it to your doc on your next appt, but you probably don't need to make a special appt about it unless it gets worse or more concerning.As for your discharge... are you using condoms? If not, you will have more discharge because of the ejaculate that's inside you. If you are using condoms, or doing fun things that don't involve him coming inside you, you still might have some extra discharge from the extra lubricating fluids your body produced.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have had pain before too nothing too horrible just kinda like I pulled something or bruised something in my lower abdomen. Sometimes I have some spotting too. I don't think it's anything too serious. Maybe you guys are being rougher than other times I know that's my case sometimes.


----------

